# Winter fish species.



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never done much winter fishing, not in the past 10 years or so anyway. I was just wondering what species people are targeting this winter. Also, what time of year is it just not worth fishing for certain species. I.E. i know that by now it's pretty much over for carp fishing now that the water temps are below 50* F. 

I would really like to try and go at least a few times before the water starts freezing up, and maybe even after if i can find someone with experience to go with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally through the ice I normally target gills and we also catch bucketmouth while fishing for the gills. I also take my boat out on the moving water all year and catch smallies. I have heard of guys doing good with cats in the winter but I personally haven't ever fished for them.

The one main thing that I have found true for all the species that I have fished for in the winter is that you need to go much smaller with your bait and much slower with your presentation to get the bites.

Good luck.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I usually just target channels in the GMR and Stillwater. Use Cut bait and fish eddys off of fast current


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bassin hit it on the head, anything can be caught in the winter in the right conditions but youll have to slow way down and downsize baits and the bites will be softer. 

We get tons of channel and Blue cats all winter long but forget Flatheads.
Most all panfish bite good through the ice, Crappies, gills, sunfish, yellow perch with the occaisonal lm bass to be found. I get saugeyes at tailwaters through the winter. Trout too if you have aplace with them to be found. 

Salmonid


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Until the ice comes on there are good opportunities for saugeye from shore and below spillways. Target them at sunrise and sunset using twister tails, jerkbaits, vibes and minnows on the bottom. You can also fish off docks for gills and crappie.

Once ice is safe go ice fishing for saugeye, gills and crappie. Once again, target them at sunrise and sunset.

I am thinking about trying the Ohio river for sauger this year. I have never done that, but they say now throughout the winter they are very active feeders.

I discovered ice fishing a few years ago and it gets me throught the winter. It is really fun if you buy some electronics. I can't imagine ice fishing without them.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anymore about all i fish for in open water during winter is carp or channel cats in the GMR. maybe twice a winter i will target saugeye. carp tend to gather thick at times around the warm water discharges (the colder the better!) and the channels can be had no matter how cold it gets, just have to down size your baits a bit and be very patient.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for the responses... glad to hear that I'll have something to do this winter. I planned on tying flies most of the winter but that just makes me want to fish more.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I did pretty well on the crappies at Stonelick yesterday and actually got into some fairly decent size fish. Ended up bringing home 8 that were between 9-11". it took me 4 hours to get those 8 decent fish and a bunch more small ones but as many people have said, if you are patient, you can catch fish all winter.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i think tomorrow i might try to get out to one of my catfish spots on the GMR. My car's out of commission until i get taxes back, so it'll be kind of hard, but well worth it if i can get out there. I'll be happy just to get out, even if i catch nothing. At least there i can build a fire if i need to.

If not i can easily get out to the kettering rec. center or Delco park (which is actually walking distance from me)

Now, one more question. On small ponds/ lakes like this, should i be focusing more on deep holes, or nearer to the shore? Or should i just fish the same places i do in the summer months. I imagine that shallower water would be a little warmer during a sunny day, therefore attracting more fish, but that's just a guess really. Any suggestions on this?

P.S. I'm so glad i found this forum this summer, I really feel like the tips and knowledge i've gathered on here have really improved my fishing, which makes me that much more addicted to it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If your fishing a pond with an inflow and its flowing with high muddy water, id fish all over that area year round. if your fishing Delco, Id put one out on a shallow muddy bank along the upper end of the deep side where the sun shines on it all day and its close to deeper water. then throw the other rod out into deeper water, as always its searching game until you start to pattern where they can be found through the winter months. GMR will be good in serious high water eddys and along the bank, I mean RIGHT along the banks, maybe 1 ft off the bank at times. Bummer I cant fish tomorrow or else Id pick you up and we would beat on the GMR, Maybe next time I already got a full boat for sat as well.

Salmonid


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the crappie bite is hot right now for me and has been hot for a good 3 weeks. small horizontal jigs with straight tails fished straight down under a float or out of a boat or off a dock, jiggled at the fishes level will get alot of action. just need to find the depth they are holding in. few days ago the big ones were in 8 ft on the breaks with cover.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Bummer I cant fish tomorrow or else Id pick you up and we would beat on the GMR, Maybe next time I already got a full boat for sat as well.
> 
> Salmonid


I would definitely take you up on that offer anytime... I'm always down for meeting new fishing buddies and going to new fishing spots...PM me anytime you might want to get together

I think I'm gonna try to go to the Kettering Rec. as opposed to delco. Although delco is bigger, I've caught alot for decent channels out of the rec. nothing huge, but a few in the 2-4 lb range. Fun on my light gear. I've also caught my PB largemouth there. Also not huge, I can't remember but i think it was between 18 and 22". 

Delco does have some large carp though, but i hear they're hard to catch when the water temp is this low. 

Believe it or not I've never caught a crappie in my life, I've never targeted them but i'm surprised i haven't got one by accident bluegill fishing.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

zachxbass said:


> Believe it or not I've never caught a crappie in my life, I've never targeted them but i'm surprised i haven't got one by accident bluegill fishing.


If your in kettering...pondview used to have some massive crappies in it...small pond, but big crappies and some nice channels...haven't been there quite a few years, but i am sure the city still stocks.

-Neil


----------

